# Sexing my red



## Phoenician (Sep 15, 2003)

My reds are about 4". I hear it's impossible to know if they are male or female. I have two of them. Is it true or are there signs i can look for? For example one is more aggressive and the other is larger. Any adive to differentiate them?









I wish i had some pics, i will put some up soon.


----------



## Phoenician (Sep 15, 2003)

don't all jump in at once now


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

nope.. you cant sex em by just lookin..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't bother trying to sex them... You said you knew it's impossible to tell, and yet you wonder if it's possible?!?









There's no signs to tell male and female apart, not in appearance (except for very large [as in way over 4"], fully mature, egg-bound females), nor in behavior.
The only way to be sure is to actually witness your piranha's spawning.


----------



## Phoenician (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok than thanks


----------

